# Anyone ever tried putting green dye on dormant Bermuda?



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm curious about trying some sort of long lasting green dye once my Bermuda goes dormant. Anyone tried this to make your dormant lawn look green? Any recommendations on what would work best? Good or bad idea?


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Let it go brown. If you really want it to be green over winter, look into overseeding. Dye is going to look unnatural.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Look into turf paint / pigments (paint for longer duration + more dormant turf). I've never used any, but they are must have items for a lot of golf courses up North (relative to me). If done right, they look pretty freaking sharp.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

https://youtu.be/UWHFOwob_kY


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I did my front yard one year with my back pack sprayer - looked awesome but was a lot of work.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> I did my front yard one year with my back pack sprayer - looked awesome but was a lot of work.


Did you go slower every other strip to create stripes? :lol:


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > I did my front yard one year with my back pack sprayer - looked awesome but was a lot of work.
> ...


+1 :lol:


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I tried it this year but I didn't like the look. I used Green Lawnger at 1 gallon per 1,000 but wish I had used more. It cost me about $70 per gallon. I may have the greenest lawn on the block but it looks unnatural to me. I'll try overseeding next time. It was worth a shot though and I had fun painting it.

Before







After one month:


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I just wanted to say I think that dye looks great. Much better than the brown or dormancy. Neatly applied too with no overspray on the concrete.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Uk0724 said:


> I just wanted to say I think that dye looks great. Much better than the brown or dormancy. Neatly applied too with no overspray on the concrete.


It looks better in the pics than it does in person. At certain times of the day the sunlight makes it look very blue and unnatural, which I haven't captured in a photo yet. Also, I did get a lot of overspray on the concrete out by the street, which isn't shown in the pics. The issue I had is that the cardboard I was using to block the spray started to get saturated and was dripping on the concrete when I lifted and moved it.

I admit that the pictured parts look pretty good though. The view from the house is a lot better than the view from the street.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

George Toma regularly does this to natural grass stadiums for the Super Bowl, I have no personal experience.


----------

